# Resident Evil 2 and 3 Dont work on Windows XP



## [RagNaroK] (Oct 30, 2001)

Hello

I cant seem to get both games running on WinXP..I got the new XP-Detanator.

-Resident Evil 2, only detects Software mode and no 3D cards what so ever..havnt tried old Detanators yet..

-Resident Evil 3, the game works until you walk out of the screen or go to item menu and switch weapons or items, then WinXp totaly locks up and doesnt do **** for 10 minutes after that it wil say "program not responding" crap..

Any ideas anyone? I need some input..

Regards,
RagNaroK


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Hiya and Welcome

First off, on the back of the CD case, is there a number for a hotline for the company? The reason I say, is that I used to play a soccer game using Windows98. I have just upgraded to 2000 and that wouldn't work. Getting in contact with Empire, I found out its not compatible.

As for Resident Evil 2, it seems Windows 95 and 98 are the platforms.

http://pc.hotgames.com/games/reside/review.htm

as for Resident Evil 3, this is the platforms

Windows 95 / 98 / 2000 / Millennium / NT 5.0 /NT 6.0

I assume XP should be okay.

You might want to get this new patch for Evil 2

http://www.3dupdates.com/patches/resevil2.html

Download this patch if you have an NVIDIA RIVA TNT-based 3D accelerator card and moving objects appear white

What is your video card, by the way? If you don't know, go to Control Panel | system. device manager tab. Expand Video and the name will be in there.

Regards

eddie


----------



## AuRoN_KurT (Jul 14, 2007)

when i play resident evil 3 on my pc.. it seems to skip fmv sequences and only play cutscenes... also some backgrounds in some areas are pure black...
any suggestions on what to do here?? please help.. i want to watch the fmv videos!!!


----------

